# الكتاب المبسط لتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة بواسطة الكود البريطاني



## a.b (4 مايو 2010)

Reinforced Concrete DesignTo Bs8110 simply explained
Ah. Allen
الكتاب المبسط لشرح تصميم الخرسانة بواسطة الكود البريطاني 8110
التحميل عبر الرابط ادناه​


saalaam قال:


> الف شكر لك اخي العزيز
> 
> وهذا رابط للكتاب على الميديا فاير
> 
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> تفضل اخى الكريم ..
> وان شاء الله ..ان تيسر الامر ..اعرض لحضرتك كل ما امتلكه من نوت حسابية ...
> وهى ليست بالمهمة جدا ..ولكنها تنير لك دربا ..الا وهو التصميم ...
> عامة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> يتبع
> 
> نوتة حسابية بالكود البريطاني
> 
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> يتبع ...
> 
> 
> مشروع تخرج - تصميم بناية يدويااااا...(وعلى ما اذكر انها محملة من هذا المنتدى العريق ..واعتقد انها لللاخ خلوف العراقى ...عامة ..جزى الله من رفعها كل خير)
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> complete calc. note for villa (B1)-REDUCED
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qdmb7dqlbhg2hxm


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ,,,,,,,,,,,, مشكور


----------



## تامر شهير (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس...
ان كنت ما زلت محتاجا الى نوتة حسابية كما كنت قد ذكرت فى موضوع سابق .. ف انا تحت امرك .. وان شاء الله اقدر اساعدك... السلام عليكم


----------



## galal980 (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد بابكر (5 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور ياباشا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 مايو 2010)

جزيتم الجنة على الكتاب 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## ودالبخيت (5 مايو 2010)

الزمــــــــــن لاجــــــــــــــراء اختبـــــــــــــــارات الكــــــــــــور الاسفلت


----------



## ودالبخيت (5 مايو 2010)

مواصفات الاسفلت عن طريقه (aashto)


----------



## a.b (5 مايو 2010)

tmrr قال:


> شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس...
> ان كنت ما زلت محتاجا الى نوتة حسابية كما كنت قد ذكرت فى موضوع سابق .. ف انا تحت امرك .. وان شاء الله اقدر اساعدك... السلام عليكم



اكون مشكور جدا لو نزلت النوته يابشمهندس


----------



## ماجد العراقي (5 مايو 2010)

جزيت اخي العزيز خيرا كثيرا


----------



## taha aref (5 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## جلال الله (5 مايو 2010)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## تامر شهير (5 مايو 2010)

a.b قال:


> اكون مشكور جدا لو نزلت النوته يابشمهندس




السلام عليكم 
حاضر يا بشمهندس .. انا تحت امرك ...
بس معلش.. ان شاء يوم الجمعه .. ماشى؟؟؟

السلام عليكم


----------



## z-20-1-h (6 مايو 2010)

ياريت لو تنقله على رابط غير الفور شير


----------



## a.b (6 مايو 2010)

z-20-1-h قال:


> ياريت لو تنقله على رابط غير الفور شير



اتفضل عزيزي رابط على الرابيد شير
http://rapidshare.com/files/384168471/Ah_Allen_1__Reinforced_Concrete_Design_To_Bs8110.p df.html


----------



## eng.reemoz (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو هيام العراقي (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engabogabr (10 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يزيدكوا ويباركلكو في علمكم........


----------



## تامر شهير (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اسف ع التاخير .. لظروف انقطاع النت 
ثانيا 
مرفق لكم النوتة المطلوبة .. اتمنى ان تستفيد منها 
ثالثا .. اقول لك بان معى نوتة اخرى اجمل واجمل .. ولكنها خاصة بعض الشئ .. وان شاء لن ابخل عليك بها ...
ولكن بعض التعديلات الواجبة فيها .. ثم ارفعها لك ان شاء الله 
رابعا .. رجاءا الدعاء لابى بالرحمة والمغفرة ... ولامى كذلك ....
والدعاء لى بالهداية ولتوفيق

http://www.4shared.com/document/CkXh5bsA/__1.html


----------



## a.b (10 مايو 2010)

tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اسف ع التاخير .. لظروف انقطاع النت
> ثانيا
> مرفق لكم النوتة المطلوبة .. اتمنى ان تستفيد منها
> ...



تسلم يابشمهندس نوته رااااائعة وفي انتظار الاخرى

وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ويوسع من رزقك ويهديك 


اللهم ارحم والديه واغفر لهما وارزقهما الجنة ومجاورة الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## algos (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا000


----------



## تامر شهير (11 مايو 2010)

a.b قال:


> تسلم يابشمهندس نوته رااااائعة وفي انتظار الاخرى
> 
> وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ويوسع من رزقك ويهديك
> 
> ...


 

امين امين .. يارب العالمين 
جزاك الله خيرا ...
وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## مهند الشعراني (11 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## كرار المياح (12 مايو 2010)

شكرافقط


----------



## عصااام المطري (12 مايو 2010)

ما يفتح الرابط!!


----------



## زكي صدقي (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmans (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مش لاقي (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## 1984mohamed (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا حبيبي


----------



## المهندس نوزاد (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## krypton (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل ... اللهم ارحم والديك ويهديك انشاء الله سواء السبيل


----------



## مالك دحام عذير (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كتكوووووته (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hibassel (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط ما يشتغل يا بش مهندس
شكرا


----------



## احمد بشرى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## ST.ENG (19 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمود نظمى (10 يناير 2011)

يبدو أنى حضرت هنا متأخرا فلم أستطع تحميل أى شئ من هذه الملفات التى أرى أنه مهمه ولذلك أتمنى على المهندس تامر أن يعيد رفع هذه الفايلات مرة أخرى لكى نستفيد منها جميعا وشكرا لك


----------



## saalaam (10 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز

وهذا رابط للكتاب على الميديا فاير

تحياتي

http://www.mediafire.com/?tzgkc30pxg0


----------



## م-خالد (10 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود نظمى (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على سرعة استجابتك وان دل ذلك فانما يل على أخلاقك العظيمة


----------



## تامر شهير (11 يناير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> شكرا لك على سرعة استجابتك وان دل ذلك فانما يل على أخلاقك العظيمة



تفضل اخى الكريم ..
وان شاء الله ..ان تيسر الامر ..اعرض لحضرتك كل ما امتلكه من نوت حسابية ...
وهى ليست بالمهمة جدا ..ولكنها تنير لك دربا ..الا وهو التصميم ...
عامة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

رجاءى ..دعوة لى بظهر الغيب ..خالصة لوجه الله تعالى ..ان يوفقنى الله فى امتحاناتى ..
وأنا تحت امرك فى أى شئ..مهندس محمود 
السلام عليكم


----------



## تامر شهير (11 يناير 2011)

يتبع 

نوتة حسابية بالكود البريطاني


http://www.mediafire.com/?1d1856gvzk11g7i


----------



## تامر شهير (11 يناير 2011)

يتبع ...


مشروع تخرج - تصميم بناية يدويااااا...(وعلى ما اذكر انها محملة من هذا المنتدى العريق ..واعتقد انها لللاخ خلوف العراقى ...عامة ..جزى الله من رفعها كل خير)

http://www.mediafire.com/?8a6dft4bgcy6d19


----------



## تامر شهير (11 يناير 2011)

complete calc. note for villa (B1)-REDUCED



http://www.mediafire.com/?qdmb7dqlbhg2hxm


----------



## تامر شهير (11 يناير 2011)

اسأل الله عز وجل ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم ...
ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم ...

ولو حضرتك يابشمهندس محمود ..احتجت اى شئ منى ..فلا تتردد..وسأكون ممتن لحضرتك عندئذ....
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمود نظمى (11 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله لك*



م.تامر شهير قال:


> اسأل الله عز وجل ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم ...
> ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم ...
> 
> ولو حضرتك يابشمهندس محمود ..احتجت اى شئ منى ..فلا تتردد..وسأكون ممتن لحضرتك عندئذ....
> السلام عليكم



بارك الله لك يا عزيزى هكذا تكون الأخلاق العالية. غفر الله لك ذنبك ورفع شأنك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء عنى وعن أخوتك هنا فى المنتدى ووفقك فى امتحاناتك وحياتك العملية انه على كل شئ قدير سنكون على اتصال دائم باذن الله واتمنى ان تطمئنا على نتيجة امتحاناتك.


----------



## مهندس كولان (17 يناير 2011)

يا اخي للاسف الرابط مو شغال


----------



## zxzx_0007 (17 يناير 2011)

مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمود نظمى (17 يناير 2011)

مهندس كولان قال:


> يا اخي للاسف الرابط مو شغال



أخى المهندس كولان دعك من الروابط القديمة وراجع الروابط الجديدةابتداء من المشاركة رقم 40


----------



## لافلور (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 فبراير 2011)

للأسف لم يفتح الرابط معي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يوليو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> الف شكر لك اخي العزيز
> 
> وهذا رابط للكتاب على الميديا فاير
> 
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> تفضل اخى الكريم ..
> وان شاء الله ..ان تيسر الامر ..اعرض لحضرتك كل ما امتلكه من نوت حسابية ...
> وهى ليست بالمهمة جدا ..ولكنها تنير لك دربا ..الا وهو التصميم ...
> عامة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> يتبع
> 
> نوتة حسابية بالكود البريطاني
> 
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> يتبع ...
> 
> 
> مشروع تخرج - تصميم بناية يدويااااا...(وعلى ما اذكر انها محملة من هذا المنتدى العريق ..واعتقد انها لللاخ خلوف العراقى ...عامة ..جزى الله من رفعها كل خير)
> ...





م.تامر شهير قال:


> complete calc. Note for villa (b1)-reduced
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qdmb7dqlbhg2hxm



تم تعديل الروابط التالفة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م.عطا (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## boushy (13 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## amr awad (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medoarab (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_abani (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ammontda (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل وتظهر رسالة
Invalid or Deleted File


----------



## eng ahmed naser (18 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل


----------

